# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Poof,  hamster nain à l'adoption

## seconde vie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Poof
*Type:* Hamster
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 10 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 49 - Maine-et-Loire
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0651408733
*E-mail :* unesecondevie.1449@outlook.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Poof est un jeune hamster hybride né en mars 2020.
Il est gentil, curieux, gourmand. Bref, il a tout pour lui !

covoiturage accepté

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## seconde vie

up

----------


## seconde vie



----------

